
Windows Defender Is Flagging CCleaner as a Potentially Unwanted Application - naple
https://www.techspot.com/news/86216-windows-defender-flagging-ccleaner-potentially-unwanted-application.html
======
giardini
CCleaner was at one time a suspected source of malware, so check your
installed version:

CCleaner Malware Hack: What to Know and How to Protect Yourself (Sept 2017):

[https://time.com/4946576/ccleaner-malware-
hack/](https://time.com/4946576/ccleaner-malware-hack/)

